# iPhone scubacapsule dive computer



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I came across this in a dive magazine, it sounds like a really good idea but I don't know about taking my 64gb iPhone 4s for a swim and flooding it out. 

http://scubacapsule.com/index.php

What are your thoughts?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Not sure what your iPhone has to do with it. That's not an App, that's a separate stand-alone unit. Got nothing to do with an iPhone.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't seen enough info anywhere to tell wheather they are selling the ipod/iphone with the case or if you just buy the case. Looks to me like this company has a lot of half-baked ideas, which may or may not work or ever make it to production.
Cool Idea if it they can make it functional. I wouldn't put an iphone in it either way....its a waste .....i'd just put an ipod touch in it and save some money.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What I read says it's a dive computer nothing to do with being a case. It's not in production as of now. I would wait until it sells and read some reports before wasting bucks on a questionable product. It does sound really great if it's as good as it sounds.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Not sure what your iPhone has to do with it. That's not an App, that's a separate stand-alone unit. Got nothing to do with an iPhone.


Dude, you put your iPod/iPhone in it, it's got everything to do with it. 

"Half baked ideas" is right, I wonder where the imagination and reality meet?

I think it would be cool to be able to text the bubble watcher if needed like: nothing down here, heading 27 degrees N to see what we can find. Then again maybe there isn't any signal at 100+ feet.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://dive-gear-reviews.com/2011/11/16/scuba-capsule-dive-gear-review/

Here is the review....definately a case...just add your ipod touch or iphone.
.....for a mere $1000....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well that's $1000 total, a lot of us already have iPhones so about $600 more. 
It seems a lot like a to good to be true gadget or gimmick, but if it works it'll change dive computers for ever I would think.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Do a search on scubaboard. One of the makers of the product answers many questions. It works with the iphone4/ 4s/ and ipod touch. The tec and pro models are 10 gas capable. 

They are supposed to be in production this quarter.

I would definentley wait and let someone else test it:whistling:

Certainly seems like a great product, if it works. My only worry is the crash factor of smart phones. I would hate to be mid-deco and "crash!"


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

SaltAddict said:


> I would hate to be mid-deco and "crash!"


Ant that the truth ! Think I would stick with what's known to work.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

My phone doesn't really crash but it does cause some frustration. 
The alarms and timers run in the background so maybe the app will be able to keep up with your actions even if ya would encounter a problem/glitch.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I re-read the link info and can't make a case+your iPod out of the info provided. I'm sure the following posts are correct, but the face info is misleading. That being said, I ain't buying.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> Ant that the truth ! Think I would stick with what's known to work.


Ah, don't be an ol stick in the mud. J/k!
I know what you mean though, It's a little hard to "just wing it" when your life depends on it.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

flappininthebreeze said:


> That being said, I ain't buying.


A scubalab review would make me feel a whole lot better before dropping some coin on a preorder, I'm with ya though, I ain't buying. 

Yet!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

flappininthebreeze said:


> I re-read the link info and can't make a case+your iPod out of the info provided. I'm sure the following posts are correct, but the face info is misleading. That being said, I ain't buying.


 The article states ..... "Some divers might be leery of taking THEIR expensive and prized iPhone into 120 feet of saltwater"
I took that to mean that you provided the apple product + $1000 cash...??


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw the add for this in a dive magazine over the weekend and thought that it was a great idea. I have an old iphone 3g that I'm no longer using and had considered the scubacapsule. Looks like it won't work with the older iphones though? :thumbdown: I'm sure in another couple years I will have upgraded phones and the one I have now might become my dive computer. By then this product should be sufficiently field tested.


----------

